

The C++ tadpole operators explained - ingve
http://blogs.msdn.com/b/oldnewthing/archive/2015/05/26/10617079.aspx

======
amelius
Of course, using these operators in production code will surely get you fired.

~~~
nikbackm
There's plenty of production code only ever read by the person who
wrote/maintains it.

------
fla
Reminds me this question about the --> operator. [1]

[1] [http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1642028/what-is-the-
name-...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1642028/what-is-the-name-of-the-
operator)

~~~
KeytarHero
Or the ??!??! operator [1]

    
    
        !ErrorHasOccured() ??!??! HandleError();
    

[1] [http://stackoverflow.com/questions/7825055/what-does-the-
c-o...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/7825055/what-does-the-c-operator-
do)

------
jwatte
Amazingly, this advanced technology even works in msdev98!

:-)

------
XCSme
Stop reposting this :(

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9600427](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9600427)

~~~
jtgeibel
This is a follow up post (with additional context) to the post from yesterday.

